# Décidément...



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

C'est de plus en plus dur de polémiquer...

Pourtant mes sujets d'étonnements sont tout à fait propres à déclencher une bonne vieille polémique à la con...

Je m'étonne, moi qu'il y est encore des gens pour :

- Croire que les gens sont civilisés par nature
- Croire que les américains ne sont pas des gens comme les autres.
- Croire que l'indonésien est plus proche du singe que l'américain.
- Croire que les américains n'avaient qu'à téléphoner au bon dieu et que ça serait réglé.
- Croire que je suis un plante merde...

EDIT (il en manque je trouve...)

Mais que voulez vous, le forum est divisé en trois parties, ceux qui se sentent piqués au vif et qui réagissent, puis partent en pleurnichant.

Ceux qui ont déjà pleurniché et qui se cachent, tout en ne perdant pas une miette des "débats"...

Et puis y a les vieux singes a qui on apprend pas à faire la grimace, et qui ne jugent pas utile de se méler à une discussion à la con (certes...).

C'est une page qui se tourne... adieu, les joutes verbales, adieu les saillies drolatiques, adieu les échanges orageux...

Place maintenant aux "Bonjourtoussetoutes " et autres naiseries dégoulinantes...

Enfin bon, rassurez vous, j'ai encore la pêche, je peux tenir encore 5 ou 6 ans comme ça...


----------



## I-bouk (1 Septembre 2005)

Bein, les américains sont différent depuis qu'il ont appelé le bon dieux pour s'avoir si les singe venait d'Indonésie et qu'il était quand même civilisée comme tout le monde ! enfin pas comme les plantes non plus merde


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Place maintenant aux "Bonjourtoussetoutes " et autres naiseries dégoulinantes...




Alors là, 100 % d'accord.   

Pour le reste, bof... l'attitude du vieux singe me colle des boutons aussi, avec lui, on ne devrait plus s'étonner de rien et on devrait tout accepter sous prétexte que de toute façon, l'être humain c'est de la merde... nan merci quoi...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, rassurez vous, j'ai encore la pêche, je peux tenir encore 5 ou 6 ans comme ça...



Dopé


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

Meuh non l'être humain c'est pas de la merde, pas du tout.

Mais bon, on est des animaux comme les autres, et dans les situations critiques, il reste plus grand chose de notre belle éducation, ou de notre grande foi (avec ça on fait le tour de tous les pays...).


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Dopé



FAUX ! 

je ne bois plus.

Je mène une vie d'acète...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je mène une vie d'acète...



Même pas un petit 5 à 6 de temps en temps ?


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non l'être humain c'est pas de la merde, pas du tout.
> 
> Mais bon, on est des animaux comme les autres, et dans les situations critiques, il reste plus grand chose de notre belle éducation, ou de notre grande foi (avec ça on fait le tour de tous les pays...).




Mais non on n'est pas des animaux comme les autres, désolé de te l'apprendre, c'est bon quoi, ce qui fait que je tue pas quelqu'un pour lui prendre sa baguette de pain dans la rue c'est bien le fait que j'ai une conscience, une histoire, une éducation, et quelques euros en poche, ça suffit le déterminisme.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une conscience, une histoire, une éducation, et quelques euros en poche




Menteur !  T'as pas un rond, comment veux tu nous faire croire que t'as tout le reste ? :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais non on n'est pas des animaux comme les autres, désolé de te l'apprendre, c'est bon quoi, ce qui fait que je tue pas quelqu'un pour lui prendre sa baguette de pain dans la rue c'est bien le fait que j'ai une conscience, une histoire, une éducation, et quelques euros en poche, ça suffit le déterminisme.



Et comment ce fait il, d'aprés toi, que d'autres le fassent ?


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Menteur !  T'as pas un rond, comment veux tu nous faire croire que t'as tout le reste ? :rateau:




J'ai été riche :king:

Et puis le black ça paye quand même


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et comment ce fait il, d'aprés toi, que d'autres le fassent ?




Je sais pas, d'après toi ??


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, d'après toi ??



L'instinct.


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

De survie oui, qui s'exprime quand tout le reste n'a plus sa place, et ouai.


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et comment ce fait il, d'aprés toi, que d'autres le fassent ?


Pas la même conscience, histoire, éducation, voire pas la même monnaie en poche ?
Ça dépend des gens quoi


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> De survie oui, qui s'exprime quand tout le reste n'a plus sa place, et ouai.



Et qu'est ce qu'il dit depuis une heure tonton Sonny ?


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'est ce qu'il dit depuis une heure tonton Sonny ?




Nan nan arrête, tu t'amuses c'est tout, comme si j'avais dit le contraire, t'es vraiment une arnaque


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan arrête, tu t'amuses c'est tout, comme si j'avais dit le contraire, t'es vraiment une arnaque



Mais non ! Pas du tout *Air indigné*

Comment peux tu dire des choses pareilles...?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> tu t'amuses c'est tout



Ceci dit, plus sérieusement, j'ai pas l'habitude de m'amuser avec ces sujets, j'ai dit ce que je pensais avoir à dire.

Aprés chacun en fait ce qu'il veut.


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, plus sérieusement, j'ai pas l'habitude de m'amuser avec ces sujets, j'ai dit ce que je pensais avoir à dire.
> 
> Aprés chacun en fait ce qu'il veut.




Le peuple jugera et s'il a faim ou soif, t'es à mon avis mal barré, que t'aies un joli poil ou pas !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Pour ce qui me concerne le peuple semble avoir déjà jugé, et je jouis (entre autre...) d'une popularité remarquable...


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...Et puis y a les vieux singes a qui on apprend pas à faire la grimace, et qui ne jugent pas utile de se méler à une discussion à la con (certes...).D


Les vieux singes ?
Les singes ?
Les vieux ?

Les blasés ne sont pas forcément vieux, les indifférents non plus... et vice versa.
Par expérience les vieux savent que la liberté dont on leur a rebattu les oreilles n'existe pas.
La liberté d'expression est particulièrement jugulée bien qu'une apparente liberté de provocation dans les médias,les arts et autres puisse faire croire le contraire, les cibles étant toujours les mêmes et choisies pour convenir aux détenteurs réels du pouvoir. Toute infraction aux règles d'autocensure est sanctionnée par la loi.

Sonny tu connais les limites aussi bien que quiconque...

Personnellement, bien que vieux et singe, je n'ai pas l'intention de les franchir non plus.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je jouis (entre autre...) d'une popularité remarquable...



Ne pas avoir confiance en la popularité : Nouveau et alors, qui pensait à tort en avoir, n'en revient (si j'ose dire) toujours pas


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Les vieux singes ?
> Les singes ?
> Les vieux ?
> 
> ...



Ou la la, y a du matos là, faut que je digère...

Dés que je comprends un truc, je réponds un truc énorme comme d'hab, tu peux me faire confiance...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas avoir confiance en la popularité : Nouveau et alors, qui pensait à tort en avoir, n'en revient (si j'ose dire) toujours pas



C'est à moi qu'il dit ça...


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> FAUX !
> 
> je ne bois plus.
> 
> Je mène une vie d'acète...



C'est donc pour ça que ton ortographe se détraque !   

Sinon, tes pensées profondes à l'orée de ce fil me donnent à penser. Je me demande si dois me lancer dans la polémique avec Sonny histoire de lui remonter le moral


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc pour ça que ton ortographe se détraque !
> 
> Sinon, tes pensées profondes à l'orée de ce fil me donnent à penser. Je me demande si dois me lancer dans la polémique avec Sonny histoire de lui remonter le moral



Tu sais qu'en l'écrivant j'y ai pensé...

Je me suis dit, "là mon p'tit bonhomme*, tu prends des risques... Tu ferais mieux de demander au dico avant..."

Et puis dans la précipitation j'ai oublié.. tout au plaisir de dire une connerie, j'ai négligé la forme.... je ferai meuh la prochaine fois ! 

*A l'instar de Pierre Desproges, il m'arrive de m'appeler "mon p'tit bonhomme" dans l'intimité moite de ma garçonnière tendue de velours rouge...


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *A l'instar de Pierre Desproges, il m'arrive de m'appeler "mon p'tit bonhomme" dans l'intimité moite de ma garçonnière tendue de velours rouge...



Là, tu brodes, on dirait du Marcel, tu peux pas dire plus simplement que t'as un pantalon de zouave


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non l'être humain c'est pas de la merde, pas du tout.
> 
> Mais bon, on est des animaux comme les autres, et dans les situations critiques, il reste plus grand chose de notre belle éducation, ou de notre grande foi (avec ça on fait le tour de tous les pays...).



Lu et approuvé...
Avoir simplement l'honnêteté de reconnaître que l'on ne sait pas forcément comment on réagirait face à un concours de circonstances données, de celles auxquelles on n'a jamais été confronté ; quels que soient les beaux principes, dans lesquels on se drape souvent pour se sécuriser... Arrêter de juger et de blâmer systématiquement ce qui souvent nous échappe ; et pas pour le plaisir d'être un avocat du diable de salons ; mais simplement pour envisager cette partie de nous qui pourrait bien nous sauter à la gueule si certains paramètres se trouvaient réunis... Hein?

Se savoir et se sentir faillible ; c'est à dire apte à l'adaptation... En espérant ne jamais être confronté à ce pire de nous même sur lequel on s'assoit confortablement, pensant benoîtement n'être capable que du meilleur...

Faire des pauses ; cesser de croire... Pour mieux repartir...

'Tain d'Adèle!!! Vous m'avez déprimé...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je m'étonne, moi qu'il y est encore des gens pour :
> 
> - Croire que les gens sont civilisés par nature
> - Croire que les américains ne sont pas des gens comme les autres.
> ...



- Croire que l'on ne sera jamais ce que l'on déteste chez les autres
- Croire qu'un post qu'on a ruminé pendant 3/4 d'heure va suffir à nous remettre en accord avec nous même parce qu'il est bien écrit et 'achement profond
- Croire que tout va bien parce que l'on est beaucoup à penser de la même manière
- Croire que l'on fait "avancer les choses" parce qu'on a l'indignation branchée en automatique
- Croire que ceux qui parfois se reposent grâce à l'ironie sont forcément des boeufs
- Croire à l'originalité de sa pensée... Comme si la pensée se devait de l'être...
- Croire que tout ce qui prévaut pour soi est focément une panacée pour tout le monde
- Croire que noir et blanc sont des couleurs, alors que la physique démontre le contraire
- Croire que l'on est une merde, quand momentanément on se retrouve privé d'avis sur un sujet
- Croire que l'on sait tout
- Croire que l'on comprend tout


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'instinct.




 

quand des gangs pillent des biens pour les revendre tu appelles ça l'instinct... et bien voilà une excuse facile.
Les gangs trafiquaient avant la catastrophe, ils ont juste plus facile dans cette situation.
Non dans une situation pareil, je ne pense pas que j'irais dévaliser un magasin, un automobiliste pour me faire du fric.
Pour manger et boire peut-être, pour m'enrichir non.
Je n'en profiterais pas non plus pour violer ma voisine.
Dire que nous sommes tous les même, tous des "animaux" dans des cas de catastrophe est débile. 
Il y a autant d'actes de bravoures que d'actes barbares. 
Content de ne pas être ton voisin. 

p.s. je sais, j'ai tord et tu as raison,... les deux pieds...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Septembre 2005)

*Bonjourtoussetoutes*
Vous avez bien dormi ?


----------



## dool (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> [...]'Tain d'Adèle!!! Vous m'avez déprimé...



Ben Vouâlâ, tu la voulais ta déprime, on y est ! Tu vois, la vie continue malgré tout....  ... 

Bon moi j'ai déjà pleurnicher un jour il me semble, puis j'suis niaise......aller, j'me casse de là !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> quand des gangs pillent des biens pour les revendre tu appelles ça l'instinct... et bien voilà une excuse facile.
> Les gangs trafiquaient avant la catastrophe, ils ont juste plus facile dans cette situation.
> Non dans une situation pareil, je ne pense pas que j'irais dévaliser un magasin, un automobiliste pour me faire du fric.
> Pour manger et boire peut-être, pour m'enrichir non.
> ...



Faut juste pas être trop sur de soi.

Les gangs, sont un autre sujet, ces gens se comportent comme des animaux, quoi qu'il arrive, catastrophe ou pas, et comme je le dis dans l'autre fil, la Nouvelle Orleans est une des ville les plus pourrave des USA, ça pullule là bas.

Pour se qui est des actes de bravoures, moi je te dis que ça dépend pas des gens, mais des moments. Je suis même certain que le même type peut dans la même journée sauver un enfant qui se noit, et piller un magasin.

Pour le coup du voisin, t'y va un peu fort, mais bon c'est une méthode que j'utilise aussi.

De toute façon tu ne supporterais pas les grandes chaleurs...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon tu ne supporterais pas les grandes chaleurs...



Effectivement.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement.



Tu vois le méchant sonnyboy prend soin de toi...

Allez va, si tu viens vivre à coté de chez moi, je te promets que je te violerai pas...


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alle  z va, si tu viens vivre à coté de chez moi, je te promets que je te violerai pas...



jpmiss s'en chargera


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois le méchant sonnyboy prend soin de toi...
> 
> Allez va, si tu viens vivre à coté de chez moi, je te promets que je te violerai pas...




et merde.     :love:


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2005)

Citation:
Posté par *sonnyboy*
_Alle  z va, si tu viens vivre à coté de chez moi, je te promets que je te violerai pas..._



			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss s'en chargera


 
Je me disais bien que ça devait cacher quelque chose!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais bien que ça devait cacher quelque chose!



Eh oui... Comme dit le proverbe, en tout homme il y a un jpmis qui sommeille.


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste pas être trop sur de soi.
> 
> Les gangs, sont un autre sujet, ces gens se comportent comme des animaux, quoi qu'il arrive, catastrophe ou pas, et comme je le dis dans l'autre fil, la Nouvelle Orleans est une des ville les plus pourrave des USA, ça pullule là bas.
> 
> ...



Autant Paulo il est tout plein d'illusions sur la nature humaine que c'en est vachement mignon et tout et tout, autant toi, SonnyB (le B c'est pour Bendéjun, avoue), je trouve que tu cherches à faire croire que tu n'as strictement pas/plus aucune illusion sur ces crétins qui nous entourent...

Réflexion faite, ça me tente assez !

Amenez JPTK qu'on lui parle de déterminisme


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

...pour tout dire....je m'en fous ...on va tous mourir !!! si si !!!!
Et puis aussi ce sont les virus qui vont coloniser la terre et faire la nique à la race humaine !
Et encore, l'humanité est ce qui est arrivé de pire à l'évolution ! Même un Tiranosorus Rex était mieux.....parce qu'au moins il ne disait pas de conneries...

 .. et s'il fallait une preuve....(relire du début de ce post)


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...pour tout dire....je m'en fous ...on va tous mourir !!! si si !!!!
> Et puis aussi ce sont les virus qui vont coloniser la terre et faire la nique à la race humaine !
> Et encore, l'humanité est ce qui est arrivé de pire à l'évolution ! Même un Tiranosorus Rex était mieux.....parce qu'au moins il ne disait pas de conneries...
> 
> .. et s'il fallait une preuve....(relire du début de ce post)



Bon, alors pour Monsieur Lila ça sera une petite cure de Guronzan


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Même un Tiranosorus Rex était mieux.....parce qu'au moins il ne disait pas de conneries...
> 
> .. et s'il fallait une preuve....(relire du début de ce post)



Dote le de la parole, et tu verras qu'il en dira comme tout le monde (sauf moi) des conneries


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dote le de la parole, et tu verras qu'il en dira comme tout le monde (sauf moi) des conneries



Ah non ! "Tous des cons, sauf moi", c'est très DocEvil comme style.


----------



## Fulvio (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais non on n'est pas des animaux comme les autres, désolé de te l'apprendre, c'est bon quoi, ce qui fait que je tue pas quelqu'un pour lui prendre sa baguette de pain dans la rue c'est bien le fait que j'ai une conscience, une histoire, une éducation, et quelques euros en poche, ça suffit le déterminisme.



Il y a assez peu d'animaux qui tuent leurs congénères pour une baguette de pain, ou du moins pour piquer de la nourriture ou du territoire ou de l'opportunité de se reproduire. Il y a plein de critères pour distinguer l'homme des autres animaux (d'ailleurs il y a toujours des critères pour distinguer une espèce de toutes les autres), mais le sens moral n'en est pas un. Darwin l'avait préssentit et expliqué, mais le sens moral, l'altruisme, l'entraide sont des attributs de l'évolution au même titre que la taille, l'intelligence, le nombre de pattes, etc. Mine de rien, c'est très efficaces au jeu de la sélection naturelle. De la fourmi aux primates, pas mal d'espèces le "savent" et en survivent.

C'est en ça que le concept de Darwinisme social (Spencerisme) est une affreuse hérésie du point de vue Darwinien. Pensez-y la prochaine fois qu'on vous cause de "loi de la jungle". Ca n'est pas qu'une histoire cruelle de prédation. C'est aussi des espèces qui nourissent leurs petits et d'autres qui s'unissent pour vivre mieux. Et quand un animal dispose de ce genre de comportement, c'est généralement qu'il en hérite de ces ancêtres des clades supérieurs. Y compris l'homme.

Enfin, si je dis tous ça, c'est pas pour faire avancer le schmilblik, hein, c'est uniquement pour me la péter cultivé


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors pour Monsieur Lila ça sera une petite cure de Guronzan


...prozac !!!!
 :rateau:


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ! "Tous des cons, sauf moi", c'est très DocEvil comme style.



Tu as raison, nom de Toi


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dote le de la parole, et tu verras qu'il en dira comme tout le monde des conneries



...   ..déjà fait ...


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

Comme l'a dit lupus (pas woulf, hein, mélangez pas les loups entre eux  ) arrêtez de dire du mal des animaux.

Le jour où vous verrez une horde d'animaux aller massacrer cruellement une autre horde de la même espèce, appelez-moi sur mon tél perso ça m'intéresse.
L'agression intraspécifique est sans doute une des caractéristiques les plus nettes de l'être humain. Non l'être humain n'est pas un animal comme les autres. Aucun animal ne recherche la souffrance gratuite de sa proie si elle n'a pas un lien direct avec son alimentation / sa survie.

Un singe nu avec des petites dents et des petites pattes avant et qui court pas très vite (c'est vous !!!), à votre avis il a survécu aux tyrannosaures et aux tigres à dents de sabre par sa gentillesse ? Le cousin Néanderthal, il est mort d'une mauvaise grippe à votre avis ? Les ingénieurs chimistes Nazis, les tortionnaires à la perceuse du Chili ou de Tchéchénie, les cannibales dans la forêt, les soldats de Verdun, les troupes de Gengis Khan (700 000 morts la prise de Bagdad au 13 ème siècle...) c'étaient des Orang-Outangs ? des hyènes ? des scarabées ? des caniches nains ?

Plus ça va plus je pense que ce qui nous distingue - et nous a permis de survivre, qui a été un caractère adaptatif - c'est notre agressivité sans limites. Notre pouvoir de destruction insouciante aussi, sans doute, terriblement majoré par des capacités cognitives un peu au dessus de celles des autres primates. Faut arriver à se parler un langage un peu compliqué pour incendier le village voisin, violer leurs femmes. Mais faut pas être bien malins quand même pour cramer tout le pétrole en 150 ans et faire du nucléaire quand on sait pas quoi faire des déchets...

Bonne chance à tous


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Comme l'a dit lupus (pas woulf, hein, mélangez pas les loups entre eux  ) arrêtez de dire du mal des animaux.
> 
> Le jour où vous verrez une horde d'animaux aller massacrer cruellement une autre horde de la même espèce, appelez-moi sur mon tél perso ça m'intéresse.


 
Les fourmis?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

Rien à rajouter, Mr Quetzalk... Ca a toujours été mon crédo...


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Les fourmis?



des attaques groupe contre groupe je crois que ça peut exister effectivement, pour des histoires de territoire (quelqu'un confirme ?), mais de torture ? [j'ai pas dit que l'agression intraspécifique n'existe que chez nous, un rat imprégné de l'odeur d'une autre horde, est tué par ses congénères quand on le remet chez lui... ; ce qui est spécifique c'est le fait de le faire de manière planifiée, à grande échelle, et en recherchant la souffrance]


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> des attaques groupe contre groupe je crois que ça peut exister effectivement, pour des histoires de territoire (quelqu'un confirme ?), mais de torture ? [j'ai pas dit que l'agression intraspécifique n'existe que chez nous, un rat imprégné de l'odeur d'une autre horde, est tué par ses congénères quand on le remet chez lui... ; ce qui est spécifique c'est le fait de le faire de manière planifiée, à grande échelle, et en recherchant la souffrance]


 
Oui oui, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. Il est exact que si la station debout a permis au cerveau de se développer, elle a aussi provoqué un énorme complexe de supériorité chez cet être si faible au départ, si mal armé pour survivre. Les conditions physiques et de naissance défavorables l'ont obligé à évoluer vers un cynisme total et un mépris des êtres vivants l'environnant. De là à ce que ce mépris se dirige contre sa propre espèce... L'humain a toujours été tenté par les expériences. Les tortionnaires sont des sortes de scientifiques qui s'ignorent! C'est peut-être un peu fort mais ces gens-là ont la froideur nécessaire pour réfléchir à leurs actes barbares. Les animaux, effectivement, ne raisonnent pas.


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Les tortionnaires sont des sortes de scientifiques qui s'ignorent! C'est peut-être un peu fort mais ces gens-là ont la froideur nécessaire pour réfléchir à leurs actes barbares. Les animaux, effectivement, ne raisonnent pas.



C'est en cela qu'ils sont inexcusables. Un chat qui crève un oeil à un autre dans un combat pour "choper" la femelle en rut du quartier, c'est de l'impulsion. Un ingénieur qui dessine une chambre à gaz dans un bureau... un officier de police, instruit et tout, qui donne l'ordre de faire enterrer vivant un groupe de "rebelles", un adjudant qui distribue des couteaux de cuisine aux soldats avant de sortir de la tranchée (exemples véridiques  :mouais: ), ce sont des actes réfléchis, construits.

Eventuellement le détachement (volontaire ou pas) entre la pensée et les actes peut aider : plus facile de larguer une bombe qui va raser une ville que d'étrangler son voisin. Intelligent l'être humain oui, un peu. Conscient, pas tant que ça...  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Eventuellement le détachement (volontaire ou pas) entre la pensée et les actes peut aider : plus facile de larguer une bombe qui va raser une ville que d'étrangler son voisin. Intelligent l'être humain oui, un peu. Conscient, pas tant que ça...  :rateau:



On en viendrait presque à trouver Ted Bundy plus courageux que Harry Truman... Si tout celà ne se noyait pas dans le même ecoeurement...


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bonne chance à tous


 
Merci 



...

_ps: je suis d'accord avec toi _


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On en viendrait presque à trouver Ted Bundy plus courageux que Harry Truman... Si tout celà ne se noyait pas dans le même ecoeurement...



[Inculte] c'est qui c'est quoi qu'est-ce qu'ils ont fait ???     [/inculte]


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Eventuellement le détachement (volontaire ou pas) entre la pensée et les actes peut aider : plus facile de larguer une bombe qui va raser une ville que d'étrangler son voisin. Intelligent l'être humain oui, un peu. Conscient, pas tant que ça... :rateau:


 
Oui, de même que l'absence de conscience collective comme en ont témoigné les abominations perpétrées durant la deuxième guerre mondiale. Le découpage des "tâches" en si petites unités si insignifiantes permettaient à ceux qui étaient chargés de les réaliser de ne pas se sentir coupables. 

Par contre, ceux qui avaient imaginé ça...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Quand vous aurez fini de démontrer que nous sommes *tous* capables du pire, souvenez-vous aussi un peu que nous sommes également capables du meilleur, et remettez-vous en mémoire cette pensée de Blaise Pascal : « L'homme n'est ni ange ni bête, et le malheur veut que qui veut faire l'ange fait la bête. »


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> des attaques groupe contre groupe je crois que ça peut exister effectivement, pour des histoires de territoire (quelqu'un confirme ?),



De territoire peut-être, mais les attaques de groupe se font aussi et surtout pour du pillage : pas tellement pour la bouffe, mais pour des esclaves. Si je me souviens bien, il s'agit d'une colonie de fourmi qui en attaque une autre, mais d'une autre espèce.

Comme quoi, il n'y a pas que les humains qui colonisent !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> [Inculte] c'est qui c'est quoi qu'est-ce qu'ils ont fait ???     [/inculte]



Bundy  : Tueur en série... plus d'une centaine de victimes
Truman : Président qui a décidé du largage sur Hiroshima et Nagazaki


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « L'homme n'est ni ange ni bête, et le malheur veut que qui veut faire l'ange fait la bête. »



Et on ne s'en rend compte que trop souvent, ces temps-ci


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. Il est exact que si la station debout a permis au cerveau de se développer, elle a aussi provoqué un énorme complexe de supériorité chez cet être si faible au départ, si mal armé pour survivre. Les conditions physiques et de naissance défavorables l'ont obligé à évoluer vers un cynisme total et un mépris des êtres vivants l'environnant. De là à ce que ce mépris se dirige contre sa propre espèce... L'humain a toujours été tenté par les expériences. Les tortionnaires sont des sortes de scientifiques qui s'ignorent! C'est peut-être un peu fort mais ces gens-là ont la froideur nécessaire pour réfléchir à leurs actes barbares. Les animaux, effectivement, ne raisonnent pas.




 Que la station debout ait permis et facilité le developpement du cortex, je n'en suis pas sur : dans la littérature scientifique, on constate que d'un coté le passage à la station debout, et de l'autre le developpement du cortex, vont de pair. Aucune conclusion ne peut être faite dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Ce n'est qu'une corrélation, pas un lien de causalité. On pourrait tout autant dire que c'est le developpement du cerveau qui a facilité le passage à la station debout (augmentation des ressources attentionnelles ou facilitation de leur partage a permis la réalisation d'une opération moteur plus complexe).
Ne pas être trop hatif avec les interprétations abusives (je pense à Coppens par exemple  )

Pour le complexe de supériorité j'emettrai de grosse réserves .... à moins que tu ne me sortes une analyse psychométrique fossilisée et comparée à celle des ancetres de l'homme.
S'il y a bien une chose qui m'agace c'est ce fichu déterminisme biologique, ces explications darwino-évolutionniste que l'on s'évertue à chercher pour expliquer un comportement. Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ?

Les tortionnaires sont des scientifiques qui s'ignorent ?   je dirais plutôt que les hommes sont des scientifiques naifs qui émettent des théories et les valident empiriquement.


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Que la station debout ait permis et facilité le developpement du cortex, je n'en suis pas sur : dans la littérature scientifique, on constate que d'un coté le passage à la station debout, et de l'autre le developpement du cortex, vont de pair. Aucune conclusion ne peut être faite dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Ce n'est qu'une corrélation, pas un lien de causalité. On pourrait tout autant dire que c'est le developpement du cerveau qui a facilité le passage à la station debout (augmentation des ressources attentionnelles ou facilitation de leur partage a permis la réalisation d'une opération moteur plus complexe).
> Ne pas être trop hatif avec les interprétations abusives (je pense à Coppens par exemple  )
> 
> Pour le complexe de supériorité j'emettrai de grosse réserves .... à moins que tu ne me sortes une analyse psychométrique fossilisée et comparée à celle des ancetres de l'homme.
> ...


 

Mais oui, d'accord mon grand, tu as raison.  

Pfffff... ça aussi c'est une plaie terrible: ces gens qui s'arrêtent à la forme sans voir le fond. C'est d'un fatigant. Est-ce que ce que tu as précisé change quelque chose à ce que je voulais dire? Non, hein. Alors laisse tomber. Ca sert à quoi ton post? A te faire valoir? A montrer que tu connais de trucs? Et bien je te félicite. Bravo bravo. 

Bon, je vais faire la sieste moi...


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ou la la, y a du matos là, faut que je digère...
> 
> Dés que je comprends un truc, je réponds un truc énorme comme d'hab, tu peux me faire confiance...


Et alors ? La digestion est achevée ? Les déchets sont évacués ?


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? La digestion est achevée ? Les déchets sont évacués ?



A en juger par les effluves qui suintent depuis le thread à Roberto, la digestion a l'air d'être largement terminée


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui, d'accord mon grand, tu as raison.
> 
> Pfffff... ça aussi c'est une plaie terrible: ces gens qui s'arrêtent à la forme sans voir le fond. C'est d'un fatigant. Est-ce que ce que tu as précisé change quelque chose à ce que je voulais dire? Non, hein. Alors laisse tomber. Ca sert à quoi ton post? A te faire valoir? A montrer que tu connais de trucs? Et bien je te félicite. Bravo bravo.
> 
> Bon, je vais faire la sieste moi...




Je n'ai pas besoin de me faire valoir ou faire "étalage de ma culture".
Et ton post, toi, à quoi sert-il ? 
Monsieur n'aime pas être contredit ? Allons, allons, si telle est ta vision de la discussion, effectivement mieux vaut aller dormir ...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

un nouveau client pour sonny, lepauvre, à son âge, le charger comme ça d'boulot


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas besoin de me faire valoir ou faire "étalage de ma culture".



D'façon j'en ai une toute petite


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> D'façon j'en ai une toute petite



Non, ça va c'est correct je dirais.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça va c'est correct je dirais.



Faut bien çà pour espérer percer dans mon domaine


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça va c'est correct je dirais.



Cochonne...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cochonne...



Non, chez les modos je partage mon vestiaire avec Finn (il n'a pas voulu d'iMax), et comme on doit mélanger les nationalités diverses représentées là-bas...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> et comme on doit mélanger les nationalités diverses représentées là-bas...



Évidemment, si c'est une fusion, ça se respecte...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Évidemment, si c'est une fusion, ça se respecte...



Même pas. Direct la sublimation.


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ?


c'est tout lui ça


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout lui ça



On s'connait ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

est que une dinde peut donner son avis ?   

non ??????     

ben, alors je retourne regarder mes plumes de plus pres


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On s'connait ?  :rateau:


non je n'ai pas cet honneur :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quand vous aurez fini de démontrer que nous sommes *tous* capables du pire, souvenez-vous aussi un peu que nous sommes également capables du meilleur, et remettez-vous en mémoire cette pensée de Blaise Pascal : « L'homme n'est ni ange ni bête, et le malheur veut que qui veut faire l'ange fait la bête. »



Une question supplémentaire, doc : celui qui veut faire la bête, qu'est-ce qu'il fait ?   

Meuh non, j'ai pas dit que je pensais à Sonny !


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Une question supplémentaire, doc : celui qui veut faire la bête, qu'est-ce qu'il fait ?
> 
> Meuh non, j'ai pas dit que je pensais à Sonny !



a priori ce n'est pas une bijection... 
 :hein:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> non je n'ai pas cet ho*rr*eur :rateau:




Trop tard je t'ai vu t'as édité  :rateau:


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard je t'ai vu t'as édité  :rateau:


bravo je m'incline :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard je t'ai vu t'as édité  :rateau:





menteur   :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
tu as vu la notification mail


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

Et si Georges dabeliou Bush rappelait ces GI :

"Arrêtez de tuer des irakiens
venez aider vos concitoyens..."

La bête aurait sa part d'Ange...??


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Même pas. Direct la sublimation.



Bande de dégueulasses !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et si Georges dabeliou Bush rappelait ces GI :
> 
> "Arrêtez de tuer des irakiens
> venez aider vos concitoyens..."
> ...



On peut pas être au four est au moulin, comme disait beeeeeeeeep....


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On peut pas être au four est au moulin, comme disait beeeeeeeeep....



En tout cas je suis bien d'accord avec toi : Nous sommes des animaux... 

Et de surcroît les plus nuisibles, sur cette planète.

edit : suffit de regarder les quelques foires d'empoigne sur certains posts...


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Une question supplémentaire, doc : celui qui veut faire la bête, qu'est-ce qu'il fait ?
> 
> Meuh ... !


et remeuh et reremeuh ...


----------



## MacEntouziast (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je suis bien d'accord avec toi : Nous sommes des animaux...
> 
> Et de surcroît les plus nuisibles, sur cette planète.
> 
> edit : suffit de regarder les quelques foires d'empoigne sur certains posts...


Pas d'accord avec toi, justement nous ne sommes pas des animaux, arrêtons de faire de l'anthropomorphisme à l'envers, et, ce qui nous distingue des animaux, c'est, en l'état actuel de nos connaissances, que nous avons conscience de notre propre mort, ce qui entraîne toutes les névroses dont nous souffrons, alors qu'un animal qui n'est pas en contact direct avec l'homme, lui ne souffre d'aucune névrose, il vit, tout simplement.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord avec toi, justement nous ne sommes pas des animaux, arrêtons de faire de l'anthropomorphisme à l'envers, et, ce qui nous distingue des animaux, c'est, en l'état actuel de nos connaissances, que nous avons conscience de notre propre mort, ce qui entraîne toutes les névroses dont nous souffrons, alors qu'un animal qui n'est pas en contact direct avec l'homme, lui ne souffre d'aucune névrose, il vit, tout simplement.



Tu as raison, nous ne meritons pas de faire partie de cette formidable chaine alimentaire.
Nous sommes nuisibles à toutes les espèces y compris la notre, et même à notre planète...

Je n'ai pas peur de la mort, j'envie les animaux qui vivent, tout simplement...


edit : dans conscience, il y a con et science...


----------



## rezba (4 Septembre 2005)

Tiens. Je tombe sur la discussion.
Je suis un vieux singe. Je ne vais pas y prendre part.


----------



## mado (4 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens. Je tombe sur la discussion.
> Je suis un vieux singe. Je ne vais pas y prendre part.



t'as de drôle de lectures à cette heure là toi  :love:


----------



## quetzalk (4 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord avec toi, justement nous ne sommes pas des animaux, arrêtons de faire de l'anthropomorphisme à l'envers, et, ce qui nous distingue des animaux, c'est, en l'état actuel de nos connaissances, que nous avons conscience de notre propre mort, ce qui entraîne toutes les névroses dont nous souffrons, alors qu'un animal qui n'est pas en contact direct avec l'homme, lui ne souffre d'aucune névrose, il vit, tout simplement.



Ce qui serait spécifique c'est plutôt la "conscience d'avoir conscience" (l'animal est "conscient" au sens, heu... "aware" de son environnement, sa vulnérabilité, etc... même si ce n'est pas une conscience mentalisée en langage comme nous) ; d'où une "conscience de ce dont l'autre a conscience" (on appelle ça la théorie de l'esprit). Pour faire une blague à quelqu'un il faut avoir conscience de ce que l'autre va penser dans telle situation : mon chat ne sait pas faire ça, certains chimpanzés y parviennent, tous les humains dès 3 ans et demi font ça couramment.

Là où je voulais en venir, c'est que, MAIS SI, NOUS SOMMES DES ANIMAUX, dotés d'une petite excroissance cognitive qui nous permet d'avoir ce genre de consciences. Et que les travers dont je me lamentais plus haut n'en sont que pires car l'homme ne peut pas plaider l'ignorance ou l'inconscience de ce qu'il inflige à l'autre. Un enfant de 5 ans qui arrache les pattes d'une sauterelle sait pertinemment qu'elle souffre plus que s'il l'écrasait d'un coup net - l'idée qu'il lui foute la paix étant écartée d'emblée... Il le sait, et ça lui fait plaisir. C'est ça peut-être la spécificité de l'être humain.
Bon dimanche.

  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord avec toi, justement nous ne sommes pas des animaux, arrêtons de faire de l'anthropomorphisme à l'envers, et, ce qui nous distingue des animaux, c'est, en l'état actuel de nos connaissances, que nous avons conscience de notre propre mort, ce qui entraîne toutes les névroses dont nous souffrons, alors qu'un animal qui n'est pas en contact direct avec l'homme, lui ne souffre d'aucune névrose, il vit, tout simplement.



:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bon dimanche... :



[MODE Jacques Martin ON] ... Sous vos applaudissements. [MODE Jacques Martin OFF]


----------



## BofBofBof (4 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et si Georges dabeliou Bush rappelait ces GI :
> 
> "Arrêtez de tuer des irakiens
> venez aider vos concitoyens..."
> ...



Ha ha ha !

Pas possible, tu aurais pas un DEUG de pensée unique, une maitrise de politiquement correct et un doctorat de Guy Carlier attitude ???


----------



## Fulvio (4 Septembre 2005)

BofBofBof a dit:
			
		

> Ha ha ha !
> 
> Pas possible, tu aurais pas un DEUG de pensée unique, une maitrise de politiquement correct et un doctorat de Guy Carlier attitude ???



Ta gueule !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2005)

BofBofBof a dit:
			
		

> Ha ha ha !
> 
> Pas possible, tu aurais pas un DEUG de pensée unique, une maitrise de politiquement correct et un doctorat de Guy Carlier attitude ???




Un pseudo presque aussi bien que l'ancien !
Quand y en a pour un, y en a pour deux :casse: 

Pour les autres, inutile de répondre à la provocation. Retour à la normale


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Un pseudo presque aussi bien que l'ancien !
> Quand y en a pour un, y en a pour deux :casse:
> 
> Pour les autres, inutile de répondre à la provocation. Retour à la normale


Jaipatoukompri kikimed


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Jaipatoukompri kikimed



Un indice... Un pourfendeur au style inimitable...


----------



## jahrom (4 Septembre 2005)

Oh finn ! Tu déconnes, je la trouvais drôle ma blague et en plus c'etait zen...

Tant pis...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oh finn ! Tu déconnes, je la trouvais drôle ma blague et en plus c'etait zen...
> 
> Tant pis...




On stoppe l'affaire. Il est parti, c'est fini, on en parle plus.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On stoppe l'affaire. Il est parti, c'est fini, on en parle plus.



Parti à l'insu de son plein gré? ...


----------



## Bilbo (4 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens. Je tombe sur la discussion.
> Je suis un vieux singe. Je ne vais pas y prendre part.


Même pas une petite édition ou suppression ?  Remarque, t'as raison Finn est déjà à l'½uvre. Manifestement, c'est la rentrée. 

À+


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2005)

Alors Bilbounet on est venu tomber son p'tit futal ?


----------

